# ********* Needs Your Prayers Now



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Melanie just called me and said Zac was taken by Lifeflight to Hermann after an accident at work this morning. She was able to go back and see him briefly and said he has burns on his chest, stomach, and down one of his arms. It was an accident involving steam. She really doesn't have any more information right now but promised to call as soon as she does. She is with her family and she is a strong lady but she will need our prayers as well. She was able to talk with him briefly but said they did not allow her to stay long.

I will let you know something as soon as I hear back from her. Prayers people. This man and his family needs our prayers.

Jan


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Prayers are sent Zach for you and your family.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

On the way.......Man that can be dangerous when burns are involved.
Zac, we are here for ya Bro. Call if ya need anything.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Prayer's sent here too..


----------



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Ahh man. just sent him a PM braggin about some fish. Now I really feel bad.

keep us posted . 

Dave


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Prayers continuously being sent. - Coach


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Just finished. Please keep us as updated as possible.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

On the way..please keep us posted and ANY way we can Help!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

on tha way


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Prayers.....*

Done and will stay on top of the list. 
Bob


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I don't know Zac but follow a lot of his posts and he seems to be such a stand up family man. If there is anything we can do as a group for he or his family let me know and I'm in. Prayers sent also.

Brian


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Prayer sent


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Prayers sent brother...*

...


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Prayers sent, Hang in there big guy.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers sent. Let me know if there's anything we can do bro.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

They're on the way! Hate to hear it. Keep us informed.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers going up right now!

Please keep us posted, and let us know if we can do anything at all.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Prayers big time - steam IMO is the worst monster out there in the field.

GCB


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent...and more coming.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. If you need ANYTHING bro, let us know.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

On the way...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Prayers Sent. I will continue to do so. I am so sorry to hear this.

Bigwater


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

steam burns twice (once in vapor form and then second when turns back into hot water)

Prayers sent for you Zac!!


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey guys,

I was one of the medics who attended to him this morning at the plant!! Durring the time that i was packaging him up, he was awake,talking,and breahing on his own, he was just in alot of pain!! He had burns on his chest arms and legs. There were not any visible burns to his face thank the good lord for that. 

I prayed for him and his coworkers!! 

I do not have the details of the incident, because i was focused on his care at the time! If any of you would like additional information, please send me a pm and i will try and answer youor questions,

God speed to a quick and painless recovery!!

Tell Zac's family to keep us posted on his condition

Regards, topwater


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Prayers are definately on the way, I hope the big guy is OK. Burns are not good injuries so I prey they are not to severe..


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent !!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Prayers sent*

Hang in there.


----------



## potbellystallion (Aug 15, 2005)

On the way.....And will continue.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow...what horrible news. i'm not a religious man, but all of my thoughts are with gator right now. gator is one of those guys that is _2coolfishing._


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

prayin for a quick and safe recovery


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Prayers are definately on the way, I hope the big guy is OK. Burns are not good injuries so I prey they are not to severe..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Topwater blowup said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was one of the medics who attended to him this morning at the plant!! Durring the time that i was packaging him up, he was awake,talking,and breahing on his own, he was just in alot of pain!! He had burns on his chest arms and legs. There were not any visible burns to his face thank the good lord for that.
> 
> ...


Glad you were there to take care of our brother. As you can tell, he is loved around here. Thanks for what you do bro!


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Continuous prayers sent!

rg


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Prayers sent to Zac and his family.

Kelly


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Prayer sent, and Zach added to my daily list.



:rybka:


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Prayers sent....*

Prayers sent from the Bukmstr......


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

****! Hang in there buddy. You need anything, holler.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*God be with you!*

Prayers sent !!!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent & more coming...


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Prayer sent!...


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

We're pulling for ya BigBoy! Let us know if the family needs anything.

Sure wish you had followed your own advise from a post yesterday and had come down with "spotted fever". 

Jeff


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Topwater blowup said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was one of the medics who attended to him this morning at the plant!! Durring the time that i was packaging him up, he was awake,talking,and breahing on his own, he was just in alot of pain!! He had burns on his chest arms and legs. There were not any visible burns to his face thank the good lord for that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Top and thanks for you're care. I'm sure he and his family appreciate it. I know I do.

Dave


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2004)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Prayers sent...To Zac and his loved ones.


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Money Man (Jan 19, 2006)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Have you ever been impressed to pray, but you didn't know what the situation was, or who you were praying for? That happened to me today sometime around 11 AM. My prayers may have been for Zack and his situation.

Lord God,

What an awesome and loving God you are. You know our frailties and our needs.

Zack needs your healing touch today. I pray your tender mercies will be in touch with his needs today, and that you will comfort him and ease his pain. Overshadow him with your Holy Spirit, revealing your love to him, engaging him in holy conversation to keep his mind off of his physical injuries. Be the balm of Gilead, bringing soothing to his seared skin. Lord be merciful, send your healing quickly. Be with the doctors and nurses who are seeking to restore him.

Be with Zack's family to hold their minds in the peace that only you can give. Let their trust be in you.

Most holy Father, let all glory and honor be to you through the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers sent to you and your family .


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*Thanks to Topwater Blowup!!!*

I just spoke with Harry Chamiel (Topwater Blowup), and he relayed the first responder info. Harry's quick response may save Zac from exstensive tissue distruction, and even death, as Zac does have high blood pressure. THANK YOU HARRY!  I also spoke with my father (Zac's stepdad), who is arriving @ Herman with Zac's mom now (12:40 p.m.). I will keep everyone abreast of his condition as often as possible.

Please keep Zac in your thoughts and prayers.

Thank You

Keith


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

REELSINGER said:


> I just spoke with Harry Chamiel (Topwater Blowup), and he relayed the first responder info. Harry's quick response may save Zac from exstensive tissue distruction, and even death, as Zac does have high blood pressure. THANK YOU HARRY! I also spoke with my father (Zac's stepdad), who is arriving @ Herman with Zac's mom now (12:40 p.m.). I will keep everyone abreast of his condition as often as possible.
> 
> Please keep Zac in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Keith. Please keep us up to date as much as possible.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Prayers sent...what an unfortunate week.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Hang in there, Zac. Prayers on the way.


Tom


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

My prayers for a quick recovery are with you!


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for Zac and family.

All the best .

Dr. Krol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jan and Keith. How is Melanie doing? She will be giving birth next month and Im a little worried about her and the baby. Plus Im worried about the girls. Thats a close knit family and knowing Zac, he is more worried about them than himself. Thats one tough guy with a heart bigger than Dallas.

Thanks.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

Prayers Sent For Zac And His Family


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

sent


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

sent......I've been there bro, and burns are one of those injuries that don't quit hurting after a bit.....painful for a long time.

Anything that we can do just holler!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Sure ruined my day to here that. Man I hope its ok. Prayers in route. Keep us posted Jan.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Prayers are there.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

get better soon ...you will be in our prayers..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

prayin for ya!


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

prayers sent, get well soon, Zac


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Done.


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

*prayers*

Not normaly a praying man.Today will be different.Please keep us informed of anything we can do to help.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

We're with you, Zac and you know this, man.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

PRAYERS SENT. Take care and get well soon.

Later Rodney


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Melanie is a strong woman and she has her family with her. She said when she first got the news, she was pretty shaken up but when I talked to her, she sounded strong. I'll keep you posted the best I can. Keith will also be able to update us on how she is doing.



Gary said:


> Jan and Keith. How is Melanie doing? She will be giving birth next month and Im a little worried about her and the baby. Plus Im worried about the girls. Thats a close knit family and knowing Zac, he is more worried about them than himself. Thats one tough guy with a heart bigger than Dallas.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*prayers*

PRAYERS SENT ZAC!!! THINKING OF YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!

Jode


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Hang in there brother.........our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent big guy


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Prayers on the way for Zac and Melanie! Get well soon Buddy!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Prayers going up for my Brutha and his dear family....


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow. Not the praying type but sure hope all turns out well.


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Dang it! Just found out a few days ago that I know him. Get well soon Zac.

John Macias


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers Sent To You And Your Family!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

my prayers are sent i hope he get better soon!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

In my prayers


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Get well soon Zac, you're in our thoughts brotha!


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*Just spoke with Dad again*



Gary said:


> Jan and Keith. How is Melanie doing? She will be giving birth next month and Im a little worried about her and the baby. Plus Im worried about the girls. Thats a close knit family and knowing Zac, he is more worried about them than himself. Thats one tough guy with a heart bigger than Dallas.
> 
> Thanks.


Zac is now in the trauma center @ Herman Hospital. He has 2nd degree burns on approx. 30% of his body. He will undergo an abdominal MRI as a precautionary measure to insure there is no internal burn damage. It appears that our brother will be in the hospital for some time.

This situation is going to put a heavy burden on Melanie, and we have to step up and keep the pressure off of her and Zac. I have disscussed this with Jan (Fishin'Chic), and we've concluded that it must be a coordinated effort, to prevent inundating Melanie with phone calls and offers to help.
Jan has volunteered to act as coordinator for this effort, and we should route all assistance and aid offers through her. We would first like to establish what the family's needs are, and I will work on defining what our objectives will be. We will then organize and mobilize to make sure that Zac and Melanies family needs are met. Please consider that there could possibly be a need in the area's of:

Lawn maintainance

Household upkeep or projects

Pet care

Meals for Melanie, the kids and any volunteers helping out


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I've prayed for you Zac and family and will keep P.U.S.H.ing. (Pray Until Something "great" Happens)


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Prayer for Zac's speedy recovery and prayer for Melanie and daughters comfort.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Prayers sent Zac


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Prayers sent!!*

Let me know what I can do to help.

Brad


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Father in heaven, YOU say where two or more of us are gathered in YOUR name that YOU are in the midst. So we are believing and knowing that YOU are here and see and hear our prayers for Zach. Lord, we know that he is a child of YOURS, so we petition and pray and ask you to touch his body. Remove all his pain,restore all damage, and bless him with a speedy recovery.Give his family peace in knowing that YOU are in full control. Please be with his wife and children. Keeping them safe from harm as they travel to and fro to see Zach. We thank you Lord for hearing and answering our prayers, In Jesus precious Name we pray, AMEN


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

REELSINGER said:


> Zac is now in the trauma center @ Herman Hospital. He has 2nd degree burns on approx. 30% of his body. He will undergo an abdominal MRI as a precautionary measure to insure there is no internal burn damage. It appears that our brother will be in the hospital for some time.
> 
> This situation is going to put a heavy burden on Melanie, and we have to step up and keep the pressure off of her and Zac. I have disscussed this with Jan (Fishin'Chic), and we've concluded that it must be a coordinated effort, to prevent inundating Melanie with phone calls and offers to help.
> Jan has volunteered to act as coordinator for this effort, and we should route all assistance and aid offers through her. We would first like to establish what the family's needs are, and I will work on defining what our objectives will be. We will then organize and mobilize to make sure that Zac and Melanies family needs are met. Please consider that there could possibly be a need in the area's of:
> ...


I live too far away and have poor transportation to be of much help there, but I can donate some cash to help out come Wednesday. My only days off are on Sundays and if someone from the west side wouldnt mind picking me up, Ill do what I can.

Jan, are you starting another thread?

Keith, thanks bro. Please keep us updated.

Its hard to type right now. I cant see through, well, you know.


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

*prayers*

prayers sent


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

REELSINGER said:


> Meals for Melanie, the kids and any volunteers helping out


Say the word and we'll get to cookin'! Any ideas on their likes/dislikes as far as food goes?

Thanks,

Donna & Jeff

Chef Jeff's Gourmet On The Go! 
26864 Towerguard Dr 
Kingwood, Tx 77339 
713-410-0129 // [email protected]


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Ouch! Serious Prayers heading your way Zac!


----------



## Maverick (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers sent..


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Zac may the Lord be with you and yours right now. If there is anything I can do from SA let me know.


----------



## Legate (May 21, 2004)

*Dang !. Man, what a shock*

You and your family our in our thoughts. Good luck my friend.. Peace.


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Prayers on the way that God's Will be done


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Zac and the family. Please keep us up to date on his progress, and let me know what I can do to help out a friend in need.
Rick


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

G - I will start one up either tonight or tomorrow. I want to give Melanie a chance to get through the next 12-24 without putting any pressure on her. I will most likely talk to her mom and see what we can do. One of the main things is to make sure we meet the needs they have (according to them) and make sure we don't add to their stress with too much help. I know Zac believes in the power of this board. Melanie said I was the first person he wanted her to call so I could get the word to you all and we could all pray for him. We can do wonders with helping them out also. He is not going to be able to do the things he normally does around the house for awhile. Thanks.



Gary said:


> Jan, are you starting another thread?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I have a riding mower and will travel if need be.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Prayers are sent for you and your family Zach.


FishBone


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I live real close, I can handle the yard and whatever. Russ


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Prayers on the way. God bless you Zac and your family. I will be keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you Jan and Reelslinger for the updates.


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent for you and your family! Stay Strong and keep going forward.


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

In my prayers


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

REELSINGER said:


> Zac is now in the trauma center @ Herman Hospital. He has 2nd degree burns on approx. 30% of his body. He will undergo an abdominal MRI as a precautionary measure to insure there is no internal burn damage. It appears that our brother will be in the hospital for some time.
> 
> This situation is going to put a heavy burden on Melanie, and we have to step up and keep the pressure off of her and Zac. I have disscussed this with Jan (Fishin'Chic), and we've concluded that it must be a coordinated effort, to prevent inundating Melanie with phone calls and offers to help.
> Jan has volunteered to act as coordinator for this effort, and we should route all assistance and aid offers through her. We would first like to establish what the family's needs are, and I will work on defining what our objectives will be. We will then organize and mobilize to make sure that Zac and Melanies family needs are met. Please consider that there could possibly be a need in the area's of:
> ...


I made a new post and sticky for your org efforts while others here keep on giving their prayers and thoughts for him.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers going up. Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Prayin for the big guy and his family. This is a great family man and a great close family any thing that is needed let us know we are more than glad to help out. God Bless Zac and Family.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Your in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Jan, please count me in on anyway I can help out.


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

Prayers sent to Zac and his family


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

*Prayers coming your way*

My family and I will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Prayers going up for Zac and his Family from the crew of the Tortuga..He's one of the 'Special Ones' on this board....

Jan...lemme know what you need...standing by

Jim and Family


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Just 6 hours ago*

*He was responding to a thread 6 houes...you never when something will happen.*

*All the strength and best for Zac and his family. May this only be a small bump in the road for them.*


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

Prayer sent..


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*Prayers*

sent Zac. Hang in there, we know you are a very strong willed person!

Jan, if you need help, just pick up the phone. What ever you need.

Kim


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

Zac and family are in my prayers.

Rainy


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*Prayers Sent!!!*

Hope all is well, and prayers have been sent!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

FishinChick (Jan), If it will help with any special needs that Zak may have when he gets home I'll be (and I'm sure everyone else)more then happy to turn over the proceeds from the 2cool fishing tournament over to Melanie to help cover any in-home expences they might incur. I don't think Mont would mind. With the baby on the way I'm sure some ready cash could be put to good use. Let me know.

John Michael "Boat"


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Recovery can take a while, 2nd Degree Burns are pretty bad stuff!

*Burns: Second Degree*

*What is it?*

A burn is an injury to the tissues of the body. Burns are classified according to the amount of tissue they affect and how deep they are. A second-degree burn injures the top layers of skin, called the epidermis, and extends down to the deeper layers of skin, called the dermis.

*Who gets it?*

Anyone can get a second-degree burn. Children and the elderly are more likely to experience complications from burns.

*What causes it?*

Most second-degree burns are caused by contact with flames, hot liquids, or chemicals, or by severe sunburns. Burns caused by heat are called thermal burns. Burns caused by hot liquids or steam are called scalds.

*What are the symptoms?*

Skin with a second-degree burn is extremely red and blistered, and may look wet because of fluid loss. Second degree burns are very painful, and the victim's pulse rate usually increases in response to the pain. Small second-degree burns usually heal without scarring. Larger second-degree burns can cause the victim to go into shock. Shock occurs when loss of fluids causes the blood pressure to become so low that not enough blood reaches the brain and other major organs. The symptoms of shock include fainting, general weakness, rapid pulse and breathing, nausea and vomiting, a blue tinge to the lips and finger nails, and pale, cold, moist skin. See a doctor immediately if a second-degree burn is on the face, hands, feet, or genitals; is caused by an electrical source; or covers an area larger than two to three inches.

*How is it diagnosed?*

Your doctor will examine the burned area and classify it according to the amount of tissue affected and the depth of the burn. He or she will ask how the burn occurred. The doctor will check for other conditions related to burn injuries, such as smoke inhalation, carbon monoxide poisoning, or other injuries. If the patient is a child, the doctor will ask further questions to ensure the patient is not a victim of child abuse. Doctors assess the severity of a burn by determining what percentage of the total body surface area (BSA) is affected. In patients older than nine years, they apply what's called the "rule of nines" to determine the percentage of BSA. For example, the genital area is considered 1% of BSA. The head and neck are 9%. Burns on each arm, including the hand, is also 9% of BSA. Each leg, including the foot, is 18%. The front of the torso is 18%, as is the back of the torso, including the buttocks. In children younger than nine, the palm of the child's hand is used as a measure of 1% of BSA. Second-degree burns that cover less than 15% of an adult's body or less than 10% of a child's body are considered minor. Second-degree burns that cover 15 to 25% of an adult's body, or 10 to 20% of a child's body, are considered moderate burns. Those that cover more than 25% of an adult's body or more than 20% of a child's body, as well as those on the face, hands, feet, or genitals, are critical.

*What is the treatment?*

Minor burns are treated at home, while moderate and critical burns require hospital treatment. The goal of treatment for second-degree burns is to reduce pain and prevent infection. If the burn was caused by fire, and the victim's clothing is on fire, smother any flames with a blanket or water, if available, or have the victim use the "stop, drop, and roll" method. If the burn has blisters that are not open, first remove any clothing or jewelry from the injured area. Then, hold the burned area under cool running water for around 10 minutes to stop the burning process. You can also use a clean towel or wash cloth moistened with cold water. However, don't use ice or ice water because they will further damage the tissue. Do not break open the blisters, or there will be a greater risk of infection. If the blisters are open, don't remove any clothing that might be stuck to the burn, and don't run water over the burn. This will increase the risk of shock. Whether the blisters are broken or not, you can place a dry, sterile gauze pad over the burn, but do not use any bandages with adhesive. If the burned area is larger, lightly drape a clean sheet over it to protect it until you get medical treatment. It is important for the bandage to be loose so the burn gets air.

Never apply butter, oils, or burn ointments. They make it more difficult for the burn to heal and can actually make the burn worse because the heat can't escape. Arms or legs that are burned should be kept raised to reduce the amount of swelling. If the face or neck are burned, raise the person's head slightly. This will also help if he or she is having trouble breathing. If the person appears to be going into shock, lay him or her flat on the ground, raise the feet around 12 inches (30 cm), and call for medical help. You can cover the patient with a blanket to keep him or her warm.

Do not give a person who is in shock anything to drink. Otherwise, you can provide the patient with small sips of clear liquid, such as water or juice.

Chemical burns are treated a little differently. For liquid chemicals, first remove any clothing or other items that the chemicals have spilled on. Then, thoroughly wash any chemicals off the skin under running water for 15 to 30 minutes. For dry chemicals, use large amounts of water to flush the chemicals from the skin. Never use small amounts of water because they may actually activate the chemicals. If no water is available, use a clean cloth to brush any dry chemicals off the skin. Loosely cover the burn with a dry, sterile bandage, and see a doctor for further treatment. Different chemicals have different effects, so you should always check the chemical label, if possible, for additional directions. Always see a doctor if the chemicals have gotten into the eyes or mouth. If the area of the burn is larger than two to three inches, you should get immediate medical treatment. The body loses a great deal of fluid through the burned area, so replacement fluids are given through an intravenous (IV) line, which is a tube placed into a vein. If the lungs are damaged, or breathing is difficult, a tube is inserted into the throat to help with breathing. The patient will need to take antibiotics to protect the burned area from infection, as well as a prescription pain medication. If the patient's immunizations aren't up to date, he or she may also need a tetanus booster. If your doctor thinks there will be a great deal of scarring, he or she may recommend a skin graft, where a piece of healthy skin is taken from an unburned area of the body and transplanted to the burned area. This is called an autograft.

For smaller burns that can be treated at home, gently wash the area with an antiseptic cleanser, loosely bandage the burn, then leave it alone for at least 24 hours. You can apply an aloe-based cream to relieve pain before bandaging it. Pain relievers such as acetaminophen, ibuprofen, or aspirin can help with inflammation and pain, and should be used according to directions. Never give aspirin to a child under the age of 18 because of the risk of a serious illness called Reye's syndrome. If you have seen a doctor, follow his or her instructions for changing the bandages. Make sure you wash your hands with soap and water. Be sure to remove the bandage slowly and carefully. You will need to soak it before removing if it is sticking to the burn. Gently wash the burn, check for signs of infection, apply a thin layer of antibiotic cream, then cover it with a clean bandage.

Signs of infection include increased swelling or redness, blisters filled with greenish or brownish fluid, oozing pus in the burned area, or red streaks spreading away from the burn, and are a reason to call your doctor. Also call your doctor if you have a fever, swollen lymph nodes, or notice numbness or a cold feeling in the arms or legs. A second-degree burn can take anywhere from 10 days to 3 weeks to heal. Call your doctor if it doesn't heal within that time. Vitamins C and E, and zinc may help the burn to heal, but should be taken only in safe amounts.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Gosh - my heart goes out to Zac during this time.

My prayers have been sent.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

My thoughts are with him and his family right now


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

prayin....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This isn't what I wanted to see. I'll be praying.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to head out right now and will be away from the computer for a little bit. 

I want to drop in here and say another quick prayer for Zac before I go.

May the Good Lord be with him and his family at this time. God bless him with what is needed to make it out of this horrible accident. Lord...I want him to be back out there smacking those beauties up in Trinity the way he has been lately with his buds. Please make it to where he can live the way he was living.

Amen

Bigwater


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys and gals are awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wishing Zac and his family the strength to overcome.

Good Luck


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers comin asap
Oxx..


----------



## Legate (May 21, 2004)

*Horrible news.. My thoughts are with ya buddy !*

Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. I luv ya man.. Peace.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

My thoughts are with Zac and his family right now. We're all here for ya' Zac, but you know that.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

My prayers for the King family are on the way and will continue till this awful time is past. Melanie, If there is ever ANYthing I can do, I mean anything at ALL. Pleaselet me know.

I know that our friend is hurting right now. But I want y'all to remember that he is a marine. His active duty service is over but once you are a Marine you are a Marine for life. Zac is tough and has the inward strength and courage to stand up to the unpleasant time that lays before him. The Marines have a saying that says, "Adapt and over come." I know you can do it big guy. You have the support of all of us here and I as well as any of your many friends will be here if needed.

Zac, we all love you and I'll assure you that the prayer line up to our dear Lord will be jammed up as long as it takes to get you back 100%

Semper Fi!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Prayers sent for a quick recovery and comfort to the King family. 
The Knots


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

We are here for you buddy. Prayers on the way. Should Melanie and the girls need anything, let us know. Luv ya man. Later, Aubrey


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers go out from here as well.

I'm sure he's in good hands. Herman Hospital is top notch.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

We will keep Zac and his family in our prayers. Just got back from vacation and logged on to find this....what a bummer. Zac never walked away from a fight and I am sure he is up to the task but we will help him with the power of the bended knee and bowed head. Prayers coming your way, Zac!


----------



## JettyCat (May 21, 2004)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## cappy (Jan 16, 2005)

*prayers sent*



FishinChick© said:


> Melanie just called me and said Zac was taken by Lifeflight to Hermann after an accident at work this morning. She was able to go back and see him briefly and said he has burns on his chest, stomach, and down one of his arms. It was an accident involving steam. She really doesn't have any more information right now but promised to call as soon as she does. She is with her family and she is a strong lady but she will need our prayers as well. She was able to talk with him briefly but said they did not allow her to stay long.
> 
> I will let you know something as soon as I hear back from her. Prayers people. This man and his family needs our prayers.
> 
> Jan


Prayers sent


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

a prayer said for zac and his family. 

you are in our thoughts buddy.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Please contact me if there is anything I can do. Prayers sent for Zach and his entire family.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Prayers Sent / Instead of flowers how about a Laguna*

Instead of flowers how about everyone pitch in for a get well Laguna rod with a nice get well message on it.

How about it Jody? If we all send a little something can you build one pretty quickly.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Prayers going up


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Hang tough bud...course we all know that's not a problem. God bless!


Monte


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

rbritt said:


> Instead of flowers how about everyone pitch in for a get well Laguna rod with a nice get well message on it.
> 
> How about it Jody? If we all send a little something can you build one pretty quickly.


I'm sure he would love it, but he has 2 Laguna's already, I think the family could use monies, physical and mental support at this time... Great idea tho....


----------



## JJRB (Aug 16, 2005)

Prayers sent to him and family.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> I'm sure he would love it, but he has 2 Laguna's already, I think the family could use monies, physical and mental support at this time... Great idea tho....


Thats exactly right. Short term fer sure, they'll need cash. They are gonna have realtives coming too. It helps to say, "here's some money and the store's down there. Please also get...."


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Get well soon*

Prayers Sent


----------



## PeteD (Sep 21, 2005)

Prayers sent -- to Zac and his family.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*prayers sent*

dang sorry to hear, prayers sent, hang in there bro.....bleed-fish


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

*Dang Zac!*

That's one heck of the way to get a helicopter ride. Get well quick buddy! Prayers to you and your family. Whatever you need, we are there for you.

Love ya, man!

David


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Wow, a long first day of work with no Internet access and I come home to this news. We'll be praying for you, Zac. Hang in there, bro! You ain't getting out of jogging that easily! I know you are a tough one, both mentally and physically, but know that all your TTMB brothers and sisters are here for you. If you or Melanie need anything, please let me know and I'll be there.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

prayers sent.....get well soon, Zac.....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

WBHB said:


> That's one heck of the way to get a helicopter ride. Get well quick buddy! Prayers to you and your family. Whatever you need, we are there for you.
> 
> Love ya, man!
> 
> David


Hard core,,, while Zac and I were fishing Friday evening, he said, Darrell you need to get your medical renewed and take me flying.... Dayyymmm, I didn't know he was THAT serious... Guess I better get ur done... Anything for a friend like him....


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Like so many others, my thoughts and prayers are with Zac and the entire King family.

I hope you get well soon buddy. Those triple tail will be waiting on us when you're better.

Tim


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow just got home and heard the bad news. Prayers sent for Zac and his family.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

You got mine


----------



## flathooked (Jun 12, 2005)

Prayers Sent^


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for one of the finest men I know and his family. Thanks for calling me today Jan and Matt. It was devastating to hear. Anyway I can help just let me know.

Rick and Mary


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Zac and family we love you all. I wish this would have not happened. We must be thankful the burns were not worse. Steam can be bad. I send my prayer out to you and your family for fast and as painless as possible recovery. If I were a rich man, I'd be sending Melanie over a foot tall stack of hundred dollar bills. Get some rest. CF?

Dear Father, thank you for all the blessings you have given us here on earth. Our friend Zac was burned today in an accident involving high temerature steam. He is in the hospital being treated now for this injury. If it be Your will, please look after Zac and his wife Melanie and his daughters. Please allow Zac's recovery to be as fast as possible and remove the physical and emotional pain he is enduring. Please protect him from infection and any disfigure to his body and allow him to regain fully. These things I ask in Christ Jesus name, amen.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Extra Prayers on the way,We have been praying all afternoon,soon as we heard.Gods Speed on a quick recovery,Steve


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

WOW, we never know do we, what the day holds? 

Heavenly Father, send your healing grace directly in to that hospital room. Cool the skin, ease the pain, calm the spirits of the family with peace and comfort. We pray for a good report real soon. Minister to Zac's daughter so she KNOWS Daddy will be ok. She is his pride and joy. Give Melanie the strength to bear up under this temporary burden. And Lord, thank you for bringing us all into this 2 cool family, and help us to be like you. In Jesus Name. Mike


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Prayers sent to Zac and family. God Bless.


----------



## MikTheKnife (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. 
MIK


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My wife talked to his sister (our next door neighbor) and she said he in ICU at Hermann. His "ok", but still in pain. The second degree burns is correct. They are doing a MRI on abdominal area for blunt trauma. His mom and sister got to visit him. His sister said that they really don't want visitors because of possible infection.



He was hit with #400 steam when a valve blew when he was walking by.. 

Weird.. I was working with #600 steam today myself.... I'll make sure to be EXTRA careful tomorrow for sure..







Lesto!!


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

Lord - please look after our buddy ZK. He can usually take care of himself, but a little help wouldn't hurt anything right about now.

Take care...


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for that update, and YES, please be careful out there.

Geez, he was just walking by, and Bam! You just never know...



Lesto said:


> My wife talked to his sister (our next door neighbor) and she said he in ICU at Hermann. His "ok", but still in pain. The second degree burns is correct. They are doing a MRI on abdominal area for blunt trauma. His mom and sister got to visit him. His sister said that they really don't want visitors because of possible infection.
> 
> He was hit with #400 steam when a valve blew when he was walking by..
> 
> ...


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers coming to you my friend


Don


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers for Zac:*

Heavenly Father we often come to You in prayer for 2Coolers, family members, friends and aquaintance. Today Father we come to You in prayer for one of our most know members, Zac. Father You have seen the outpouring of love and concern for Zac. Father we come to You in large numbers today seeking your healing hands be placed on Zac, soothing his burns and healing without scaring. Father we also seek Your comforting arms around his family...comfort and assure them during this most difficult time. Father protect this family. Amen


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*prayers sent*

Prayers on the way...........


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Prayers sent Zac


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Burns are the most painful wounds!

You're in our prayers bro!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Prayer is the Soul's Sincere Desire
- James Montgomery, 1818

Prayer is the soul's sincere desire, Unuttered or expressed,
The motion of a hidden fire That trembles in the breast.

Prayer is the burden of a sigh, The falling of a tear,
The upward glancing of an eye When none but God is near.

Prayer is the simplest form of speech That infant lips can try;
Prayer the sublimest strains that reach The Majesty on high.

Prayer is the Christian's vital breath, The Christian's native air,
His watchword at the gates of death; He enters heav'n with prayer.

O thou by whom we come to God, The Life, the Truth, the Way,
The path of prayer thyself has trod; Lord, teach us how to pray.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Lord: You remain in control... so from all us anglers and outdoors folks GET - R- DONE


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

The Daigle Family's prayers are definitely in agreement for a supernatural recovery and for peace and joy in the Holy Ghost in that family NOW, in Jesus Mighty name! There is power in the blood of Jesus and there is power in the prayer of a righteous man and woman! We plead the blood of Jesus over Zac now and command supernatural healing power to be resident within his body, in the name of Jesus! Zac shall declare the awesome works of the Lord and he and his family shall server the Lord all the days of their life! With long life shall they be renewed! Glory be to God above who rules and reigns forever and ever, AMEN!

PD2


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

*Prayers sent*

Prayers sent, Get well soon.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent bro
get well soon


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

Hang in there bud,

Jan we live right around the corner from Zac and Melanie. If you need anyhting done please call my wife.

You have a PM.

T..


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

prayers sent..


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

IOP's brother.................keep your eyes on Jesus!!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Prayers for him!


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

On the way!


----------



## Spigot (Apr 26, 2006)

Prayer sent for him and his family.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Burns are bad news. Prayers going out for Zac and crew.


----------



## Txangler (Sep 11, 2004)

Prayers sent Brother.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

O for a Faith that will not Shrink
- William H. Bathurst, 1831

O for a faith that will not shrink, Tho' pressed by every foe,
That will not tremble on the brink Of any earthly woe!

That will not murmur or complain Beneath the chastening rod,
But, in the hour of grief or pain, Will lean upon its God.

A faith that shines more bright and clear When tempests rage without;
That when in danger knows no fear, In darkness feels no doubt.

Lord, give me such a faith as this; And then, whate'er may come,
I'll know while here the hallowed bliss Of my eternal home.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for Zac & family.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Never met the man but I've developed a deep respect for him through his posts. You can't help but like a guy who is so devoted to his family. All the best to you - prayers are on the way. Take care.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just got the news and feel for him. Prayers sent here!! Hang in there Zach!!
Steve


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Prayers on the way ! GOD BLESS YOU ZAC !!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Zac I have included you in our Church bulletin. More prayers on the way. Hang in there Devil Dog. Semper Fi.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

*Zak Kings Family*

Can someone please post an message that contains Zac's address or an address that financial help can be mailed to? Perhaps someone will open a bank account for Zacs family with an address that we might send a token of our wishes for a speedy and low fianacial impact recovery. A lot of people helping a little might make a big difference.

Maybe post a thread under "Help for Zac's Family" with an address to send a donation. No long posts, just ttt or bump to keep it on top of the board.

I cannot tell where to help.

I pray for a speedy recovery and few hardships along the way.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Check here Ron. It's all laid out. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=60


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Folks, sorry for the multiple threads. We'll get them cleaned up by morning hopefully. Thanks for hanging in there to navigate your way to the info you need.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Zac, you've been in my prayers all day. Pam has been keeping me updated. You can rest assured if there's anything needed by Melanie or the girls, your other family is here for you. Get well soon, my friend. I hope you're resting now ... God's speed.


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

*Zac and Mel...*

please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. As helpless as I feel I'm sure what you are going through can't even compare. Please let me know how I can help. Love ya bro.

Scott


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## FrauLine (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent. Get well soon Zac.


----------



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for the King family & a speedy recovery.


Ed & Kim


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent! Hate to hear this about anyone, but especially a fellow 2cooler. Goes to show this is a dangerous job we have and things can happen real quick. Hope your out and about soon Zac.


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

Although I am just a lurker here, I feel like I know Zac from his frequent posts and fishing stories. I am sending prayers his way and have been thinking that this board and this support is how life should be. A friend is in need and all of you folks circle the wagons and get things taken care of. I haven't met any of you but it would be an honor to some day. I want to thank Monty for what he has put together her, a truly extended family that is just amazing. I will be paypal'ing money to the fund when I get paid on Wednesday and would be willing to help out when I can. God Bless all of you fine people.
Tom Moore


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Done.

TH


----------



## TopWater (May 24, 2004)

Prayers are sent for Zac and his family. Hang in there bro and get home soon.


David


----------



## cwt1026 (May 18, 2006)

Prayers sent,get well soon!!!!!!!


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Prayers have been sent, hope for a full and quick recovery. Have there been any updates on his condition ? GC.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Day by Day
- Caroline V. Sandell-Berg, 1865

Day by day and with each passing moment, Strength I find to meet my trials here;
Trusting in my Father's wise bestowment, I've no cause for worry or for fear.
He whose heart is kind beyond all measure Gives unto each day what he deems best- 
Lovingly, its part of pain and pleasure, Mingling toil with peace and rest.

Every day the Lord himself is near me With a special mercy for each hour;
All my cares he fain would bear and cheer me, He whose name is Counselor and Power.
The protection of his child and treasure Is a charge that on himself he laid;
"As thy days, thy strength shall be in measure," This the pledge to me he made.

Help me then in every tribulation So to trust thy promises, O Lord,
That I lose not faith's sweet consolation Offered me within thy holy Word.
Help me, Lord, when toil and trouble meeting, Ever to take, as from a father's hand,
One by one, the days, the moments fleeting, Til I reach the promised land.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

sorry to hear that prayers sent


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Added to my list and sent Up....

Godspeed Zac!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I just got to the office and WOW! This is not the news I was looking for. Hang in there Zac and Melanie. Prayers coming.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That is terrible!
Get well soon, Zac, we are all pulling for you, bud! 

Randy


----------



## danceswithsuckers (Jun 17, 2004)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Prayer sent


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Waistdeep (May 22, 2004)

Just saw this. Prayers have gone out. God be with Zac and his family.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Zac my prayers are with you and your family bro...........be strong.

Ryan


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry for the bad news, prayers are sent out to him and the family. I do not know Gator but do read and like his post. again best of wishes and my prayers will be with you.
Daniel


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

*Prayers Sent*

Another long time lurker, recent poster sends his prayers for the man and his family.


----------



## calvin (May 3, 2005)

hey zach praying for you me and all 4 of family good luck be strong!!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Our prayers are with you and your family, Zach. Hang in there bro!

The Shahans


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Prayers sent out for GB, his wife, family, and the medical staff treating him. God be with these people.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent for GB...hoping you get better soon Bro....and hoping your girls aren't torn up by it. Asked God to send them some special kindness right now while Daddy is hurt. Praying for extra peace and patience for your wife too.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Just read the bad news a day late, OR the good news that it doesn't appear as bad as it could have be. Prayers sent.

Later
R3F


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Zac, I'll send one up to the Big Guy, for a blessed recovery. Hopefully you'll be chunkin again in no time. Jeff


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Just said a prayer to the man up above for you and your family.

Hang tough Marine


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I do not know you personally, but having read most of your posts these past few years I feel I do. Heck, your big face on the GCF magazine is my favorite issue, and I pick it up often during my reading time daily! Anyway, Ouch. Any burn is painful. So sorry, prayers to youand your family, and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

I just talked to Zac's sister, and she wanted me to express to you folks how much the family appreciates your thoughts and prayers. This is a very trying time, and it really is comforting to know that there are so many people that care so much for Zac and his family.



A true heart felt thanks from the family...


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Zac, i've been away for a couple of days, and just heard the news about you getting hurt. i am so sorry to hear this, and i hope they are keeping you as comfortable as possible. i will be leaving for iowa in a couple of days, but you, melanie, and the girls will STAY in my prayers! i will keep in touch with jan when i cant get on here to keep up with your progress. HANG TOUGH my friend! you got a lot of people on here that love you like a brother, and i am one of them. 

God's Speed!
trudy


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*Get Well Zac,Prayers on The Way*

Diane and I were out of town for the weekend and returned Monday. I just found out about the accident. Please know that there are a lot of folks behind you and your family and we will have your Back. Get well soon My Friend.
James,& Diane McKay


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

To Zac and your family, you are in my prayers. May Gods blessings of peace, comfort, and healing be with you all.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

I should know better than to lay off the board for a couple of days. Prayers sent for Zac and family.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like there is some improvement in Zac's condition today. Sending my prayers for your continued quick healing and for peace and comfort for your family.

Praying for the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Does anyone have a update on Zac this morning?

Nevermind...I just noticed that all updates will now be in the

"Update on Zac's condition" message...thanks for keeping us in the loop on Zac...prayers on the way.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It's on the other sticky post "Update on *********'s Condition."


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

Get well soon Zac. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. You're a brother to all who frequent this board, and many of us have had the privelege of fishing with you for a day, and hope to do so again soon. You have always been one of the first to give when someone here was in need, now it's our turn to give back.

Hoping for a speedy recovery,

Tsip


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

God speed..to you brother


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

OMG, what a way to find out about a buddy... 

Zac, you get better bro! Prayers on the way from Virginia. Godspeed to ya and the family..


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Bro, my prayer is on the way.. Just found out now.. I have been out of town for a few weeks on job projects.. God hears our prayers for you..
Silabyss


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God Moves in a Mysterious Way
- William Cowper, 1774

God moves in a mysterious way His wonders to perform;
He plants his footsteps in the sea And rides upon the storm.

You fearful saints, fresh courage take; The clouds you so much dread
Are big with mercy, and shall break In blessings on your head.

Judge not the Lord by feeble sense, But trust him for his grace;
Behind a frowning providence He hides a smiling face.

Blind unbelief is sure to err And scan his work in vain;
God is his own interpreter, And he will make it plain.


----------

